# Spray Dog With Off for Mosquitoes?



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Is it safe to spray my dog with Off to keep the skeeters off her? She was getting ate pretty bad on opeining day of teal season so I sprayed her back lightly the next day, seemed to help quite a bit. Mostly she was in the water so it was just her back that was getting attacked.

I doused myself heavily, so I figure we'll both probably die of liver cancer but not West Nile.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

A few years back a name brand company had repellant for dogs that had DEET in it. It stayed on the market for only a short time because it was not to be good for the dogs. You might want to give your vet a call or maybe someone on the forum knows more about this. :beer:

I have done the same thing at Reelfoot Lake because the skeeters where so bad.


----------



## Brydawg (Nov 8, 2005)

I wouldn't spray it directly on the Dawg, but you can spray it on your hands then wipe the Dawg down with it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

"skin so soft" is effective and harmless just rub it on your hands and apply it without getting it in their eyes


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

There are a number of citronella based products that are for use on animals. Wipe is one that I have used in the past. I think it is for horses. They can be a little messy to use.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do NOT put deet on your dog... use a thermacell.


----------

